# Lightweight saltwater reel holding 300+ yds of mono



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Need help. Which manufacturer makes a spinning reel like that for under $200. Looking to use a tsunami popper with it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'd get a Shimano Spheros for that application. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_46267_151001002_151000000_151001000_151-1-2

I love them and the 12000 model will hold 350 of #16 which is plenty.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

the tica dolphin is nice i have one at home with 17# suffix and it says it can hold 405 yards but i dont think its over 350 yards


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

John81 said:


> the tica dolphin is nice i have one at home with 17# suffix and it says it can hold 405 yards but i dont think its over 350 yards


I've got a Daiwa Emcast that is 17/310 about 22, 23oz. In doing research, I am finding the Penn Slammer 560 is about 20oz.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> I've got a Daiwa Emcast that is 17/310 about 22, 23oz. In doing research, I am finding the Penn Slammer 560 is about 20oz.


SE8000 17/405, 20/240, 25/200 4.1:1 22.2oz.
SE9000 20/305, 25/250, 30/205 4.1:1 22.2oz.
SE10000 25/285, 30/235, 35/200 4.1:1 22.2oz.

those are the tica models and there all under $100


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

John81 said:


> SE8000 17/405, 20/240, 25/200 4.1:1 22.2oz.
> SE9000 20/305, 25/250, 30/205 4.1:1 22.2oz.
> SE10000 25/285, 30/235, 35/200 4.1:1 22.2oz.
> 
> those are the tica models and there all under $100


WOW! Thanks John!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

most reels under $200 are heavy. when you go up in price engineered alloys are used to make the body lightweight, thus you can find reels at 15ounces to 17ounces. but there is no such thing as 17ounces reel for under $200.

and why 300 yards of mono? thats 3 football field. what fish are you targeting? even a smoker only have a burst of approximately 100 yards. well if you can cast 250 yards, i can see the need for 300 yards of line. but if you only casts 50-100 yards, i dont see a reason to get a reel that holds that amount of line. i have a shimano twinpower 5000, 11 ball bearings, weights 14ounces, carries 200 yards of platypus mono 20#. i hooked up w/ a permit and a tarpon on that reel and i never got spooled.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> i can see the need for 300 yards of line. but if you only casts 50-100 yards, i dont see a reason to get a reel that holds that amount of line. i have a shimano twinpower 5000, 11 ball bearings, weights 14ounces, carries 200 yards of platypus mono 20#. i hooked up w/ a permit and a tarpon on that reel and i never got spooled.


I am hoping to catch big Jacks, Tarpon and Snook from the SURF. Everything I've read or been told tells me to have a lot of line. Thanks for the engineering info. DIdn't know that.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

John81 said:


> SE8000 17/405, 20/240, 25/200 4.1:1 22.2oz.
> SE9000 20/305, 25/250, 30/205 4.1:1 22.2oz.
> SE10000 25/285, 30/235, 35/200 4.1:1 22.2oz.
> 
> those are the tica models and there all under $100


So what do you think of these models? What do you use?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> So what do you think of these models? What do you use?


i have the 8000
you can't beat it for the price has great line capicity also and isnt too heavy but i dont use it too much though cause im not a spinning fan imo ill take a 525mag over any spinning reel anyday hehe


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> I am hoping to catch big Jacks, Tarpon and Snook from the SURF. Everything I've read or been told tells me to have a lot of line. Thanks for the engineering info. DIdn't know that.


snook doesn't take more than 25yards, if he does he is already floating. and jack and tarpon depends upon how you react on the initial hit. if you are in the surf, stay infront of the fish, if the fish moves right/left walk along w/ him. on the tarpon, during the initial hit you have to turn him to take away the will power to fight, or else he is gonna take "some" line.believe me, i've hooked to 7ft tarpon.

last season(last year) i've hooked 63 snooks, 28 keepers; this season (this year jan-may) hooked to 28 snooks w/ 11 keepers and countless jacks 1 in the 30# range, all this while on top of a rock at the very end of an inlet. if i move i fall out of the rock, and this is done w/ 200 yards of mono and i've never been spooled.

if you are really intent on getting the the tica- they are good/decent reel w/ an exceptional customer sevice. my only problem w/ the one i owned was the premature closure of the bail sometimes causing the line to snap, and the body is mostly plastic.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Go braided as backing. I'd put about 300yards of 20-30lbs braided line on a small reel and fill the rest with mono of you choice. You'd have the line cap and the weight that you want in a reel.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ed*

if you go with braid line, you will be able to load enough line on almost any mid size spinning reel. Tarpon,Jacks,Snook.....The jack and the Snook can be handle with almost any reel off the surf, and you don't need that much line.... And Unless you hook up to a Tarpon that weights over 150lb, then maybe, but by the time he figure he is hook...WATCH OUT (and we are only talking about fishing in the surf) I have a shimano "Spheros" 4000 loaded with 20lb PP braid....That will bring any of the gamefish you listed....(Tarpon is a maybe ) And the Tarpon might be the only one to head out on you...The Snook and Jack will run North or south 99% of the time......I would look at reels, and then do a search for a review one that you like......all of us don't feel the same about how much line you need to have on a reel....I like big spinning reels (but also have small/medium size reels) My shimano baitrunner (6500) are loaded with 30lb PP braid....This puts about 500yds (Or more) on the line.....this is just in case a large shark,kingfish,cobia,tarpon grab a hold of my bait....And thats what make ME feel happy, and that is just a "Opinion" it not a Rule.....will i ever be "Spooled" more then likely not. But if i do hook up, at least i don't have to worry.....Look at it this way, when i surf fish i walk out into the surf to do my casting. That maybe 20 to 30 yards...Now i cast another maybe 70 yds or more....Then i have to walk off more line to get it in the spike, and you also have to take into account. What the tide is doing, I fish a rising tide....so thats more line i might have to give out....so saying you are putting 300yds of line on your reel....You have already cast and walk off, close to 150yds...so you only have a little over of line left on your reels.....And you havent even hook up to fish So thats why i use big spinning reels, now this is just my "Opinion" it works for me.....You have to figure out what is your comfort "Zone":fishing: .


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey JP I agree with you on line. However, I am only going to go braid on the Fin-Nor for Med/lge sharks. The odds of having a braid "accident are remote however, as a fisher for enjoyment and relaxation I don't want to take the risk. 

Like you I'd feel more comfortable with a lot of line for that rare fish. And also I cut off a little line everytime I fish to put my terminal tackle on. 

I like the Spheros it is one recommended to me. Have you seen the Quantum Boca PT!!! It is the most BEAUTIFUL reel I've ever laid eyes on.

The TICA Dolphin Series seems to be the one. I am going to go look at them first. 

When I went out yesterday (about an hour into high tide) I kept thinking about those "shark" stories, I still walked out about 20 yards (knee deep on a guy 6'3) but I was looking!  

I plan on doing some "popper" casting with it for the first time. So lightweight is a plus.

Thanks for the input; I am always open to other's opinions; though I do try to research myself and only ask when I can't find what I am looking for, even then I ask for reveiws from people who use the gear.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Rhay!*



HellRhaY said:


> snook doesn't take more than 25yards, if he does he is already floating. and jack and tarpon depends upon how you react on the initial hit. if you are in the surf, stay infront of the fish, if the fish moves right/left walk along w/ him. on the tarpon, during the initial hit you have to turn him to take away the will power to fight, or else he is gonna take "some" line.believe me, i've hooked to 7ft tarpon.
> 
> last season(last year) i've hooked 63 snooks, 28 keepers; this season (this year jan-may) hooked to 28 snooks w/ 11 keepers and countless jacks 1 in the 30# range, all this while on top of a rock at the very end of an inlet. if i move i fall out of the rock, and this is done w/ 200 yards of mono and i've never been spooled.


WHERE ARE YOU FISHING MAN!!! THATS GONNA BE MY SPOT!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> WHERE ARE YOU FISHING MAN!!! THATS GONNA BE MY SPOT!


whenever your coming down here to brevard county give me a shout i'll show you the best fishing spot in whole east coast florida:fishing: . (most will disagree) i am bracing myself.:redface: start the stone throwing!!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

300+ yards of 16#, 250 yards of 20#.
weight 20 ounces! the best WEIGHT you can get around the price range you suggested. 
i forgot to mention, it has a BAITRUNNER feature with 30 lbs of drag, sure can handle a cobia.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> whenever your coming down here to brevard county give me a shout i'll show you the best fishing spot in whole east coast florida:fishing: . (most will disagree) i am bracing myself.:redface: start the stone throwing!!!


You bet I'll take you up on that as soon as things settle down here. That's another PRETTY reel!

Look what I found on teh QD 5000

Congratz...u have made a very wise choice....I have just purchased 2 pcs. of Daiwa Powersurf QD reels.I have just test power it today... WOW! My very honest opinion...It flies like superman.I did a couple of different styles of casting with 50 gm tropedo shaped weight.Simple overhead cast gives me an average of 110meters,X cast gives a a 140meters.I used a Nikon Laser 800S range finder.The line that i spooled in r Japan made...ichiban with a strength of 20lbs,dia. of 0.28mm.Test 9.5kg.It comes in at 650meters.I have managed to spool it comfortably at app.400meters

I've had the chance to fish my brother-in-law's reel. He has it spooled with 20-lb mono and set on a 13'-3" Daiwa Trybeam. I tossed a 4-oz lead with bait. It casts like a dream - better than any other spinning reel I've ever cast (Penns, Shimanos, other Daiwas). Smooth, fast and well balanced when retrieving line. Drags are incredibly smooth. I played with it off the rod and it seemed very well designed and constructed. The only other spinning reels I've actually seen/held that may be better made (IMHO) are Stellas and the Surf Basia QD. I'm more of a conventional reel junkie, but this reel made me consider buying one for myself - especially for windy conditions.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i've read it from stripersonline


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Rhay*

I can't find any place to buy it. Its not even on the Daiwa site yet.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ed*

you won't find it in almost any store, if its a Japan model.....and i think it is...so you will have to look in other places, that might sell online


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

it's on ebay.
type daiwa powersurf qd on ebay and u'll find it.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

the seller is:
reelsmart_tackle


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Still Looking*

I just picked up the SE 6000 (thanks John81) and have actually decided to make it my go to reel. I still need one to go with the 11' AFAW Estuary for plugging. A spinner for long casting with 300+ of #14 or #15. Looking for any and all recommendations. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

